# Sock length



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

So it took me until very recently to realize many if not most riders are wearing pretty long socks for cycling. In the pro peloton they seem to be getting even longer.

I've always worn pretty short socks... but what's your take on sock length?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

most of mine are 4-7 inches...

don't really care for anything below the ankle or higher than mid-calf.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fashions come and go but for me, if I'm wearing anything other than long pants, if my socks cover my ankles they're too long.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Long socks are dumb.

And you need coverage that far up your legs, why? Why not just be done with it and wear some dress socks?!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not particular - for cycling anything that goes over the ankle bone and under the wider part of the calf is fine - so, like 3" up to 6" or 7" is fine.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

Tall socks are like the saggy pants of cycling.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Mid calf tan lines? No thanks.
Besides, my calves are too large for long socks. They don't stay up. And I'm not wearing sock garters!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

tlg said:


> Mid calf tan lines? No thanks.
> Besides, my calves are too large for long socks. They don't stay up. And I'm not wearing sock garters!


Garters that clipped the socks to the hem of the shorts, instead of around the calf, would change the look to something that you may be happier with.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Ankle for me. But I don't care what anyone else wears.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Peter P. said:


> And you need coverage that far up your legs, why? Why not just be done with it and wear some dress socks?!


-To provide a little warmth and coverage between where the knee warmer ends and the shoes. Or to have full coverage with knickers.

-I do use wool dress socks......when I want full leg coverage without using leg warmers.

In the summer 2 inches seems about right to me but I also have some 4 and 0 inch socks and it really doesn't make any difference which ones I use.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I notice more and more folks wearing tall socks at the gym. I assumed that they are some sort of compression sock that promotes blood flow to the calves.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> But I don't care what anyone else wears.


This.

For me, it depends on weather conditions, not what anybody else thinks is fashionable.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I like wool socks, Smartwool are nice and I like them best when they're on sale.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a Fred. I like black, mid-calf socks.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

A couple of inches above the ankle... don't know what that really is... 4 to 6 inches? But nothing higher than that for me, everything is just stupid!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

HyperCycle said:


> I'm a Fred. I like black, mid-calf socks.


I occasionally have a good chuckle when looking down at my feet when riding in black socks and remembering my father in his Florsheim's and black socks while wearing Bermuda shorts.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

No show socks that are not any taller than my shoe. Don't need any funny tan lines on my legs. I buy the multipack socks from Walmart for $10., black color, , wear them every day, to work, to play, to ride for a season, and then donate them to charity and buy a new set. New socks are a nice little luxury, IMO.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Migen21 said:


> I'm not particular - for cycling anything that goes over the ankle bone and under the wider part of the calf is fine - so, like 3" ....






velodog said:


> Garters that clipped the socks to the hem of the shorts, instead of around the calf, would change the look to something that you may be happier with.


Bwahahahahahaha, those rock if you wear a suit to work everyday...keeps socks up and shirts always perfectly tucked! Yes, I still have a pair somewhere for when I have to put on ma monkey suit. 



Lombard said:


> For me, it depends on weather conditions, not what anybody else thinks is fashionable.


Precisely. I mostly wear wool cycling socks everyday all the time, when it's colder I wear thicker and little taller socks, whens it's warm...well you get the idea. 



velodog said:


> I like wool socks, Smartwool are nice and I like them best when they're on sale.


Yessirreeee! Me three! 



velodog said:


> I occasionally have a good chuckle when looking down at my feet when riding in black socks and remembering my father in his Florsheim's and black socks while wearing Bermuda shorts.


ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

*There are actually people who care about this?*

That is truly sad. :nonod:


----------



## bke (Aug 18, 2016)

dir-t said:


> I notice more and more folks wearing tall socks at the gym. I assumed that they are some sort of compression sock that promotes blood flow to the calves.


 A week old thread I know but this just happened to me yesterday. A guy flew by me  yesterday on a TT bike wearing socks up to the knee cap. I just assume that as stated above it's a compression experiment (some say it works, some say not). And it'll help my post count  .


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

He was probably a triathlete and they don't count. As I get older and my lower legs show it by all kinds of blue lines I kind of like this new long sock fashion. Those are my legs, and they are pretty long too:


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I came to appreciate something that's above the ankle after a bad crash, and even then it still ripped the hell out of the protruding ankle.

Most of the people I see using really tall ones are doing so for compression.

To each his or her own, but I'm sticking with above the ankle.

I like the SwiftWick's by the way.


----------

